# Staghorn algae on sponge filter



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

I've never had issues keeping the filter on when dosing peroxide, especially if it's a small amount, but this was in a 22 gallon with a larger canister filter. You'd have to pretend you are cycling again if you want to be sage and check the ammonia and nitrites in case you kill too much good bacteria.

Anyways, do you have any ideas why you have the staghorn? If its small and inky grows over many weeks then you are ok, but it would help to figure out why.

My experience with red algae like this is from a messy tank and/or over feeding.


----------



## LowTechAquarist6 (Feb 4, 2019)

my idea is that one time i miscalculated how much dechlorinator to use during a water change and ended up using a smaller amount than usual and that could've killed some or most of the good bacteria which would allow the staghorn to grow, plus its taking over the sponge filter as small fuzzy growths


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks to me a really dirty tank and you need to be upping your game on water changes, vacuuming and cleaning those filters out in old change water. At least twice a week for next couple weeks.


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

LowTechAquarist6 said:


> my idea is that one time i miscalculated how much dechlorinator to use during a water change and ended up using a smaller amount than usual and that could've killed some or most of the good bacteria which would allow the staghorn to grow, plus its taking over the sponge filter as small fuzzy growths


From what I understand, algae and bacteria does not compete with each other. Bacteria performing the nitrogen cycle is a precursor to algae and plants.


----------



## LowTechAquarist6 (Feb 4, 2019)

thanks for the advice but i need to know how i can kill off the staghorn without harming the shrimp and the filter bacteria


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Did you actually read and take to heart any of the responses you received in your thread? Not being a jerk - honestly asking. Because @DaveKS gave you a good place to start. You don't need to "vacuum" your tank necessarily but it does look like you could do a better job at squeezing out your filter on a regular basis. 

What does the rest of the tank look like? Do you have a full tank shot?

That said - a little algae on your sponges = not that big of a deal. There's not a lot you can do beyond keeping it at bay without potentially harming the filter itself. 



LowTechAquarist6 said:


> thanks for the advice but i need to know how i can kill off the staghorn without harming the shrimp and the filter bacteria


----------

